# Dungeon tiles



## mps42 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have several tiles that I like greatly and would like for of the same style but, as I have had them for a while, I do not know the source of the tiles or the artist or where I might find more of the same style.
 I will attach a couple and hopefully someone will recognize them.


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 10, 2008)

mps42 said:


> I have several tiles that I like greatly and would like for of the same style but, as I have had them for a while, I do not know the source of the tiles or the artist or where I might find more of the same style.
> I will attach a couple and hopefully someone will recognize them.




Hi mps42,

Those are from Crooked Staff Productions, hosted right here at EN World:

PDF Dungeon Tiles


----------



## Kris (Dec 10, 2008)

mps42 said:


> I have several tiles that I like greatly...



Glad you like 'em 

Unfortunately I've not created any more of that style for a while now, but I've just been checking through some old files on one of my hard-drives (as I've been giving the website a bit of a facelift over the past few days, and as a result I have all my old stuff at hand) and I have found a couple more that might be usable as sewer tiles.

If they are of interest, I'll see if I can find (or duplicate) enough of them to be useful.


----------



## Kris (Dec 11, 2008)

OK, so the sewer tiles I mentioned yesterday don't really look much like a dirty sewer at all now that I've checked them again  ...but they still might be usable as some kind of waterway in a dungeon or something like that.

Anyway I've put them together in a pdf file (I only had to draw a couple of new ones to fill the page up), and so here's a link to them:
http://www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions/dungeon_floorplans_5.pdf

Hopefully they may still be of use to someone


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 11, 2008)

Kris said:


> OK, so the sewer tiles I mentioned yesterday don't really look much like a dirty sewer at all now that I've checked them again  ...but they still might be usable as some kind of waterway in a dungeon or something like that.




Or just hang this sign at the sewer entrance:








Your tiles look great as always, Kris!


----------



## Kris (Dec 11, 2008)

jaerdaph said:


> Or just hang this sign at the sewer entrance...





Either that or they have had the 'cleaners' in...


----------



## mps42 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kris said:


> Either that or they have had the 'cleaners' in...




Hey! That cube is fab and I love the extra tiles you put in the pdf. Thanks! 

I realize you might not want to give out this info but how did you make all the floor squares have different brick patterns without it taking FOREVER? Also same question for the walls. Is it a photoshop plugin or something?


----------



## Redrobes (Dec 13, 2008)

If your interested we had a challenge at the cartographers guild to generate some mapping tiles. Several types from various people made them.

*** August challenge - Battlemap Tiles on the go *** - Cartographers' Guild


----------



## Kris (Dec 13, 2008)

mps42 said:


> ...how did you make all the floor squares have different brick patterns without it taking FOREVER



The floor parts did take quite some time to set up initially, as I have actually drawn the shape of each individual stone in Adobe Illustrator. I did this numerous times so that I then have around 20 individual 1x1" tiles than I can piece together to make the various shaped rooms without too much repetition (sometimes rotating or flipping some of the tiles to give me a little more variation). For example if you look at the pdf I posted above - take a look at the bottom left square of the top left tile and compare that to the    bottom right square of the middle right tile 




> Also same question for the walls. Is it a photoshop plugin or something



The walls I am less happy with, and in truth I've been thinking of going back and changing them all. But the effect you see above is done in photoshop... and it's pretty quick to do. Here's how I did it.






1. This is the kind of thing I have drawn in Adobe illustrator... each square is 300 x 300 pixels when I export it as a bitmap. I then open the image in photoshop.

2. I then choose _Select>Colour Range _and use the pipette to select the light grey wall area (make sure fuzziness is set to 0). Once the area is selected, copy and paste it to make a new layer (I've hidden the background layer in the above example).

3. Change your foreground colour to black and (making sure you have the wall layer selected), then  choose _Filter>Texture>Stained Glass _and play around with the settings until it gives you a line thickness (that will be the gap between the bricks) that you are happy with. This will then give you a fairly basic uneven brick pattern to play around with.


----------



## Kris (Dec 13, 2008)

mps42 said:


> Hey! That cube is fab...



 in that case... here's a slightly different version I've been playing around with...


----------



## mps42 (Dec 13, 2008)

I liked the new water tiles you posted but decided I needed a "slimed" version for the less-than-clean sewers and such. So here goes.


----------



## Kris (Dec 14, 2008)

mps42 said:


> ...I needed a "slimed" version for the less-than-clean sewers and such...



Looks pretty good. I suppose something similar could be done to make them into a 'river of blood' kinda thing too.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 14, 2008)

Stangely enough, at least with the method I used, getting red to look decent is difficult. I am working on that though.


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome - you guys rock!


----------



## Kris (Dec 17, 2008)

So I was going to draw up a few more of these 'waterway' tiles this week, but unfortunately my desktop computer has died 

However it looks like I have been able to save the contents of the hard-drive... and as such I've updated the website with the pdf mentioned above and also this new one (which I managed to get completed before it kicked the bucket):
http://www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions/dungeon_floorplans_6.pdf

So I'm now writing this on an old laptop that I have lying around - but unfortunately it has a tendency to overheat a lot... so I'm sitting it a cold room (with the radiator turned off) and a desk fan blowing cold on the back of the machine


----------

